# Latest Deliveries



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

If I remember correctly, someone wanted me to post my latest signs in their perspective homes.... Well, here they are, and the latest delivery.

The picture I got from the reunion signs wasn't the greatest, but it's what I got, so I'll post it.

The last one, he didn't know how he wanted to hang it. I ended up giving him a scrap of one of my 1x4's stained, so he can hang it. He's 
thinking about having me put his house numbers on it, so it completes the look.

The one with the cupcake is a double-sided cut. I was lucky to get the other side done, because it already had the poly and everything on it 
when I was informed that she wanted it double-sided. I never heard her ask for it when she placed the order. But, oh well, I cut it, and she l
iked it. The end. :lol:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good Barb
Nice see them hanging gives a different perspective


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice work you did on those signs.


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Barb they look terrific.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Impressive work Barb . I'm really liking the Hideaway sign with the cattle . Impressive !


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Impressive work Barb . I'm really liking the Hideaway sign with the cattle . Impressive !


Thanks, Rick; (but those "cattle" are actually bears :lol *I'm gonna giggle over that 
for a while... *thanks. I needed that giggle. The guy who ordered that one is asking
for another, but instead of bears, they want wolves, and in place of the cabin, they
want a C7 Jeep. Still have to create that one.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Everybody. Found some (small) projects I want to get to making in hopes of joining the local market on Fridays. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Barb truth be known I knew they were bears right off the hop . I was just teasing you and all the while hoping you didn't take me to seriously . I starting getting a little nervous as I thought that poor lady put so much work into that sign just to have some moron think there cattle lol. Sometimes jokes backfire on me (badly) 

My bad


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Barb truth be known I knew they were bears right off the hop . I was just teasing you and all the while hoping you didn't take me to seriously . I starting getting a little nervous as I thought that poor lady put so much work into that sign just to have some moron think there cattle lol. Sometimes jokes backfire on me (badly)
> 
> My bad


ROFL Rick... not this time. I thought at first, one: You were trying to view the sign through a smart phone with a small screen, or second: You just plain needed to clean the smudge off your glasses, or you need glasses :lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, for hand held, Barb....


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks James. I'll never be able to get a CNC or laser so my hand held will have to do :happy:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing your work,Barb. You do great stuff and make hand-held sign routing look easy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks James. I'll never be able to get a CNC or laser so my hand held will have to do :happy:


Well your dam near a human cnc Barb . You should have been a surgeon . I suspect that when you played that game board called "Operation" that you won all the time


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well thank you, Oliver. It really is easy tho', I swear. Otherwise, I doubt I would be doing it :lol: I tend to be a bit on the 
impatient side when it comes to difficult things :lol:

Nope, Rick... too much schooling and I wasn't one for school, and cadavers and the stench of them would have had me in 
the ladies room puking for that entire experience :lol: as for the game, nah... didn't play the game much.. and that buzzing 
even back then made me about jump outta my skin :lol: And thank you. Never ever thought I would be doing these signs. 
I love making them. If I could only quit my day job to do them...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really neat signs, Barb. 
Looking forward to the one with the Jeep and wolves....or cattle.:laugh:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Well thank you, Oliver. It really is easy tho', I swear.


I've done some before. It's not that easy to keep on the lines, at least with the tools and techniques I used. You must have a pretty steady hand.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Gene. * lol at "looking forward to the one with the Jeep and wolves....or cattle" *


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Charles, really. I just make sure I have a good sharp bit. At first, I did best with the
bigger, heaver router. It seemed to help keep me steady as I followed my pattern.
Of course, since, you know I use the trim router, thanks to all the practice. I do, 
however, have to be careful on the wood. While I love the markings and the lines in
the wood, they tend to inhibit my blade, and will cause me to "veer off course" I
guess you could say. So I'm finding I have to look for "bland" wood, without a lot
of "character" to it.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Barb.
Someday, Barb, I will be able to do something like your " SMALL PROJECT"


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Barb, your signs look really nice. I am jealous. I have tried to make one sign and boogered it up. Maybe I will try again next year.


----------

